# How to determine if mobo/system has SATA 6Gb/s ?



## bim27142 (Aug 6, 2012)

I am trying to determine if Samsung Series 5 NP535U3C has SATA III since I intend to upgrade it to a SSD.

Tried searching for specs but I am not able to find helpful information. How about any software? Are there any out there that can detect it? HDTune perhaps?


----------



## bim27142 (Aug 6, 2012)

Also, for the specs of this laptop, would it not be overkill to equip this with a SSD? I'm thinking something below could be the bottleneck... though I know this is already Trinity-based which I believe is a bit better than any other previous generation APUs.

_AMD Dual-Core A6-4455M Accelerated Processor (2.1GHz, 2MB L2 Cache)
4GB DDR3 System Memory at 1,333MHz (on BD 4GB)
AMD Radeon™ HD 7500G Graphics
AMD A70M_


----------



## Jetster (Aug 6, 2012)

So ask yourself if its SATA II would you still upgrade to SSD?... I would


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 6, 2012)

Jetster said:


> So ask yourself if its SATA II would you still upgrade to SSD?... I would



It would impact which SSD he would get though. In the device manager, what shows up under the "Storage controllers" portion of the list?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 6, 2012)

You could try running HDTach or some other HDD performance test to see what the burst speed is.

70% says it is SATA 3 Gb/s and 30% says it is SATA 6 Gb/s.


Edit: Scratch that: I'd say there's a very good chance it has a SATA 6 Gb/s because it has USB 3.0.  If they have one, they almost always have the other.

It has AMD A70M chipset according to the manual and they list SSDs as an option.  A70M supports 6x6 Gb/s SATA and up to 4 USB 3.0 ports.

80% says it has SATA 6 Gb/s, 20% says it is SATA 3 Gb/s.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 6, 2012)

im sure it has sata 6gbps.


if you want to be sure,

download the latest version of AIDA64
goto motherboard -> chipset -> southbridge(from the list)

then search in google with the name of the south bridge

eg for me its SB710


----------



## MasterInvader (Aug 6, 2012)

Only took 5 seconds @ google:

http://www.samsung.com/ph/consumer/monitor-peripherals-printer/notebook-pc/ultra-portable/NP535U3C-A02PH-spec

Storage
500GB *S-ATAII* Hard Drive (5,400RPM)

I also find this:


----------

